
Desert Aircraft 'Boneyards' (2014) - SandB0x
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20140918-secrets-of-the-aircraft-boneyards
======
basementcat
Just want to give a plug to the Pima Air and Space Museum [0] in Tucson, AZ.
The admission ticket includes access to an ICBM silo [1] ~40 km to the south.
Visitors can optionally sign up for periodic tours of the neighboring boneyard
at Davis Monthan AFB. Several of the docents are retired aeronautical
engineering Ph.D's who helped design many of the aircraft on display and are
happy to answer questions. They even have Otto the Automatic Pilot from the
movie Airplane!

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pima_Air_%26_Space_Museum](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pima_Air_%26_Space_Museum)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titan_Missile_Museum](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titan_Missile_Museum)

~~~
pram
Yep, both of those are memorable and well worth the trip (also Biosphere 2 if
you're in the area ;P)

I grew up in Tucson, and my dad was stationed at Davis-Monthan so I'm pretty
familiar with the AMARC. The boneyard is a remarkable sight. A major road
(Kolb) even passes through it, and you can see the planes on both sides!
There's a lot of neat stuff sitting out there like B1 bombers and those little
drones they'd attach to SR-71s (I guess?)

~~~
erentz
And if you’re into telescopes Kitt Peak nearby is a must, and check out the
Mirror Lab at the university, where they make giant telescope mirrors.

